

Ask HN: Advertising on Reddit - US/CA/UK Credit Card required - jcfrei

Now - I know some off you might consider this totally offtopic, but this is the easiest way I could think off to get this job done. I want to advertise on reddit but I'm a swiss credit card holder. I paypal you 60$ and you spend 50$ on reddit ads - your account, you just send me the stats.
I'm posting this here, because I don't know anybody from the US, UK or CA that I could ask and because I trust the HN community.<p>Contact me on johnny@askcue.com<p>Thanks,<p>johnny
======
moge
I'm curious, what your results were from reddit ads? I did a few days worth of
ads a month or so back with mixed results. How did yours go?

~~~
jcfrei
so here you go:

    
    
        Impresions unique	total  | Clicks u  t  | click-thru (%) u   t 
    
                   11,488	74,563	       243 286	              2.12% 0.38%
    

Click-thru is rather poor, but that is probably because an online notepad
isn't the hottest thing right now. Anyway, I think the reddit audience still
classifies as a rather receptive for these kinds of web apps, you probably
would have gotten an even lower click-thru rate on other sites.

~~~
moge
16,330 76,30 293 308 1.79% 0.40%

~~~
jcfrei
thanks. what were you advertising? <http://hangwith.me>? And what kinds of
threads - are you posting links on forums?

~~~
moge
yeah for HangWith. I will post a link to HangWith occasionally along with a
comment when I see a post where someone is seeking someone to hangout with or
'forever alone' or something relavant to what the site does.

I don't do it very often. Only when I think the link and comment in
appropriate and genuine to the thread. However, when I do and, I think,
because the link it relative to the OP I always get amazing click-throughs.
Again, the key is being genuine and relative to the thread. I've probably
generated 20k+ site visits and well over 1k signups from reddit alone from
maybe 3-4 comments posted in relavant threads.

~~~
jcfrei
just did the same on some forum I've been a member of for quite a while. the
traffic is definitely very good - and I think in general probably a lot better
than what you get from reddit.

~~~
moge
Just as an additional comment; we just started sponsoring very small
Starcraft2 tournaments and we are seeing excellent returns in clicks but also
and hopefully in brand and loyalty.

There really is something to say for finding, building and participating in
community.

------
jcfrei
Ad has been paid and set up. Thanks a lot - this is a great community!

